# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  العلامة محمد التاويل

## ابو وليد البحيرى

* العلامة محمد التاويل في ذمة الله 
*
*د. عبدالغني يحياوي*

*كاتب مغربي*
*فقدت  الأمة الإسلامية عصر يوم الاثنين 16 جمادى الآخرة 1436هـ، الموافق 6 أبريل  2015، العلامة الكبير والشيخ الجليل الدكتور محمد التاويل عن عمر ناهز  الثمانين عاما. كان رحمه الله رجل العلم والعطاء، شيخ المالكية من دون  منازع، وحافظ أصول المذهب وفروعه، فقيها وأصوليا محنكا، ويعد من أبرز علماء  القرويين، وهو رجل المبادئ والمواقف الصلبة رحمه الله برحمته الواسعة،  وهذه نبذة مختصرة عن سيرته ومساره العلمي.*
*نسبه وولادته*
*هو أبوحميد محمد بن محمد قاسم بن حساين التاويل، ولد سنة 1353هـ/1934م، بمنطقة عين باردة، عمالة تاونات قرب مدينة فاس.*
*نشأته وتعلمه*
*ينتمي  الشيخ محمد التاويل إلى منطقة عرفت أغلب مداشرها بتحفيظ القرآن الكريم،  ودراسة بعض العلوم الشرعية. وإضافة إلى هذا فشيخنا نما وترعرع في وسط علمي  بامتياز، وهو ابن أسرة علمية، أبوه كان حافظا للقرآن الكريم، وشيخا  للقراءات السبع.*
*حفظ  محمد التاويل القرآن الكريم وبعض المتون في قريته، وبعدها التحق رحمه الله  بجامع القرويين، فقضى فيه سنوات تميزت بالجد والاجتهاد والتحصيل العلمي  المتواصل. ومن بركات الله عليه أن رزقه بذاكرة قوية، وفهم ثاقب، وذكاء  منقطع النظير، مما أهله أن يكون من المبرزين بين أقرانه طيلة مدة دراسته،  وكان دائما في المراكز الأولى بين الطلاب، كل هذا أكسبه عطف أساتذته  واعتناءهم به، وتفرسوا فيه أنه سيكون عالما عاملا، وأنه سيكون خلفا لخير  سلف.*
*وأما  محفوظاته فكثيرة منها: التلخيص للإمام القزويني، وجمع الجوامع لابن  السبكي، وتحفة ابن عاصم، وألفية ابن مالك التي حفظها في عشرة أيام بمعدل  100 بيت في اليوم.*
*ولقد  تعلم على يد علماء أجلاء مبرزين كانوا يحبونه ويجلونه، نذكر من بينهم:  العربي الشامي ومحمد بن عبدالقادر الصقلي ومحمد بن الحسن الزرهوني  وعبدالكريم الداودي وأحمد الحبابي وعبدالهادي التازي وعبدالعزيز بلخياط  وأبوبكر جسوس وأحمد يزيد البدراوي وأحمد الوردي الجاي والعباس بناني وغيرهم  كثير.*
*عطاؤه العلمي*
*يعتبر  الفقيه الأصولي الشيخ محمد التاويل من العلماء الأفذاذ الذين أجادوا  وأفادوا في مختلف العلوم الشرعية، وحق له أن يكون كذلك لأنه نشأ في بيت  علمي، وتلقى تعليمه على يد أبرز علماء فاس كما ذكرنا سابقا، مما جعل  عطاءاته العلمية بمختلف أنواعها متميزة، فلقد تعلم على يديه طلبة كثر لا  نستطيع إحصاءهم، نظرا لطول مدة تدريسه التي وصلت إلى 54 سنة، وتقلد مناصب  ومهمات غاية في الأهمية، وقد ألف مؤلفات عدة، تختلف مواضيعها، حاول جاهدا  فيها إيصال الحق إلى الناس وتنقيته من الباطل، وقد ذكر لي أن ما ألفه وكتبه  ليس بدافع الكتابة وإنما بدافع الرد على العلمانيين ودفاعا عن الشريعة،  ودحضا لأقوال من أراد إدخال أمور في الدين ليست منه..*
*كتبه ومؤلفاته*
*1- الوصايا والتنزيل في الفقه الإسلامي.*
*2- موقف الشريعة من اعتماد الخبرة الطبية والبصمة الوراثية في إثبات النسب ونفيه.*
*3- اللباب في شرح تحفة الطلاب.*
*4- وأخيرا وقعت الواقعة وأبيح الربا: الفوائد البنكية.*
*5- مشكلة الفقر: الوقاية والعلاج في المنظور الإسلامي.*
*6- إشكالية الأموال المكتسبة مدة الزوجية: رؤية إسلامية.*
*7- الوصية الواجبة في الفقه الإسلامي.*
*8- شذرات الذهب فيما جد في قضايا النكاح والطلاق والنسب.*
*9- الشركات وأحكامها في الفقه الإسلامي.*
*10- لا ذكورية في الفقه.*
*11- زكاة العين ومستجداتها.*
*12- منهجية عمر بن الخطاب في الاجتهاد مع النص.*
*13- خصائص المذهب المالكي.*
*14- زراعة الأعضاء في الفقه الإسلامي.*
*15- مع عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها: في حياتها الأسرية ومسيرتها العلمية.*
*16- العذب الزلال في فقه الأموال.*
*وله  كتب أخرى لم تطبع بعد، وله أيضا عدة مقالات في عدة مجلات وجرائد، وشارك  كذلك في ندوات وطنية ودولية، وألقى محاضرات متعددة في مواضيع مختلفة.*
*المهام والوظائف*
*<  أستاذ بجامع القرويين بعد حصوله على شهادة العالمية بسنة، وكان ذلك  1378هـ/1958م، ومنذ ذلك الوقت وهو يدرس إلى أن تقاعد سنة 1415هـ/1994م.*
*< أستاذ للتعليم العتيق بجامع القرويين منذ 1988م إلى 2012م.*
*< المرشد والمسؤول عن صياغة أسئلة امتحانات البكالوريا واختبارها بالتعليم الأصيل سابقا.*

*< عضو اللجنة الملكية الاستشارية لمراجعة مدونة الأسرة.*
*< عضو في صياغة مشروع مدونة الوقف بتكليف من وزارة الأوقاف.*
*< عضو في خلية تأليف الكتاب المدرسي للتعليم الأصيل (أربعة كتب: ثلاثة في الفقه وواحد في الأصول).*
*< عضو لجنة التحكيم في جائزة محمد السادس للفكر والدراسات الإسلامية.*
*< عضو المجلس العلمي المحلي بفاس.*
*< عضو المجلس العلمي الأعلى بالرباط.*
*< مزاول للوعظ والإرشاد والإفتاء بمدينة فاس.*
*الشهادات التي حصل عليها*
*< شهادة العالمية سنة 1377هـ/1957م.*
*< دبلوم الدراسات العليا في الدراسات الإسلامية سنة 1415هـ/1995م.*
*< شهادة الدكتوراه سنة 1419هـ/1999م.*
*تلامذته*
*لا  نستطيع حصر ولا عد تلامذته، لأنهم يعدون بالآلاف، والشيخ لا يتذكر إلا  القليل ممن درسوا عليه، لكن الذين تميزوا في المجال العلمي، والذين ظل على  صلة وثيقة بهم فقد ذكر لي بعضهم وهم كالتالي: محمد أبياط ورضوان بنشقرون  والشاهد البوشيخي وأحمد البوشيخي وحسن الزين الفلالي وعبدالله الهيلالي  وعبدالله غازيوي ومحمد العمراوي وفريد الأنصاري (رحمه الله) وامحمد  العمراوي وغيرهم كثير.*
*وفاته*
*توفي  رحمه الله بمدينة فاس عصر يوم الاثنين 16 جمادى الآخرة 1436هـ/الموافق 6  أبريل 2015، وصلي عليه صلاة الجنازة عصر يوم الثلاثاء بجامع القرويين، ووري  جثمانه الثرى في موكب جنائزي مهيب بمقبرة باب الفتوح بفاس.*
*رحم  الله الفقيد، ورزق أهله وذويه وطلبته والمحبين له الصبر والسلوان، ونسأل  الله العظيم أن يعوض الأمة عنه بعلماء أفذاذ ينافحون عن شريعته.*

----------

